

Pissed by Twitter & Nokia, 3rd party app developer quits - beerglass
http://getsatisfaction.com/socially/topics/the_road_ahead_for_sociallyapp

======
junklight
I think your editorial headline doesn't really do them service. They made an
entirely rational business decision based on prevailing conditions. They sound
more disappointed than pissed to me.

~~~
beerglass
I stand corrected :)

